# [SOLVED] Brak miejsca

## FoToGrAfIk_

Hi!

Mam gazetę Linux+ gentoo, jednak instrukcja w tamtej gazecie jest tak badziewna, że postanowiłem skorzystać z publikacji na gentoo.pl. No to wszystko spox, dopuki nie doszedłem do # emerge sync

na początku ok, ale potem wyskakuje przy każdym pliku że nie ma miejsca ( po angielsku rzecz jasna ), ten sam problem wyskakiwał przy instalacji z gazetki...

Partycje u mnie:

hda1 - fat c                - 14 998,2 mb  boot  

hda5 - fat d                - 30 702,3 mb

hda6 - ext3 ( home )   - 15 617,8 mb

hda7 - ext3 ( system ) - 14 001,9 mb  boot

hda8 - swap                -  996,2 mb

Instaluje na hda ( # mount -t ext3 /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo )

dzięki za pomoc!

Rozwiązanie:

Okazało się, że wersja 2005.0 ma buga, który uniemożliwia montowanie.

 Trzeba więc używać najnowszych stabilnych wersji z oficjalnego źródła, i postępować według handbooka, a nie jakieś gazetki, która ma błędy.Last edited by FoToGrAfIk_ on Fri Aug 12, 2005 10:06 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mirek

Cos masz nie tak, podaj pelne komunikaty bledow. Ja mam system na partycji 10Gb, skompilowane kde, openoffice i wiele innych pakietow i dalej wolnego miejsca jest ok. 5,5 Gb.

----------

## _troll_

z pytan 'lekkich' : chroot'owales sie przed emerge sync'iem?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

Oto komunikat:

```
Cannot write: No space left on device
```

Bardzo dziekuję za pomoc!

----------

## _troll_

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> Oto komunikat:
> 
> ```
> Cannot write: No space left on device
> ```
> ...

 odpowiedz na moje pytanie.... nawet jesli odpowiedzia jest 'nie wiem o co pytasz'

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> z pytan 'lekkich' : chroot'owales sie przed emerge sync'iem?
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

no jasne :/ zgodnie z instrukcją

 *Quote:*   

> odpowiedz na moje pytanie.... nawet jesli odpowiedzia jest 'nie wiem o co pytasz'

 

mi się wydaje, czy jasno opisałem problem?

----------

## _troll_

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> mi się wydaje, czy jasno opisałem problem?

 dosc, ale jesli powyzsze bylo odpowiedzia na pytanie.... to napewno nie na moje.

wyniki polecen:

```
emerge info
```

oraz

```
mount
```

po chrootowaniu.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

ale jak to zapisać? na kartce?  :Sad: 

i polecenie 

```
mount
```

 ni działa

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Proponuje zacząć od polecenia:

```
df
```

 Jak pokaże, że dyski zajęte w 100% to posprawdzaj wszystko po kolei - może Ci się natworzyły jakieś kwiatki w stylu gigowych plików (lub innych śmieci) nie wiadomo skąd - jeśli znajdziesz coś podejrzanego to wywalaj na zbity pysk i po sprawie...  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> ale jak to zapisać? na kartce? 

 linijki PORTAGE_TMPDIR oraz PORTDIR - zobaczmy czy dobrze siedza... i df -hT takze moze sie przydac. najlepiej po podmountowaniu partycji, a przed chroot'em.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

No więc, polecenia df nie pokazuje żadnych partycji, winshitowych i linuxowych.. jednak w particion medic wszystko jest ok

Portage-tmpdir - /var/tmp

Portdir - /usr/portage

a, i ciekawostka, jak chciałem zrobić polecenia, to musiałęm od nowa skopiować z płytki plik stage1-x86-2005.0.tar.bz2 i rozpakować do /mnt/gentoo, pliki z tamtąd dziwnie zniają, choć nic nie robię, nie kasuję, nie formatuję...

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Miszczu, uważaj żebyś do tego "winshitu" nie wrócił. Myślisz, że zaskarbisz sobie tutaj czyjąś symapatię takimi odzywkami? Linuksiarz się, za dychę, znalazł. Proponuję zacząć naukę od zauważenia czyjejś ciężkiej pracy i nabrania odrobiny szacunku.

Poza tym "linuksowych" nie "linuxowych" :Exclamation: 

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

Do winshita napewno nie wrócę, wrócę do slackware....

A co do szacunku, to go mam, dla osób które na niego zasłużyły. ( między innymi z tego forum )

----------

## pax82

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> Do winshita napewno nie wrócę, wrócę do slackware....
> 
> A co do szacunku, to go mam, dla osób które na niego zasłużyły. ( między innymi z tego forum )

 

Szacunek nalezy sie do wszystkich osob, przedewszystkim do tych co nie znasz. Brak szacunku nalezy sie tylko do osob ktore sobie na to zasluzyly. 

Jesli ci po poleceniu df nie okazuje zadnych partycji to moze zapomniales podmountowac partycji na ktora instalujesz gentoo pod /mnt/gentoo ?

A wogole twoje odzywki brzmia na odzywki jakiegos zbuntowanego malolata ktory jeszcze malo wie...

----------

## _troll_

latwopalnie! krok do zablokowania tematu....

fotografik -> robisz cos zupelnie zle. przeczytaj jeszcze raz moja ostatnia prosbe i sprawdz dokladnie kiedy prosilem o tego df'a, bo niemozliwe ze nic nie pokazuje....

i faktycznie - spokoj i 'szacunek'. nikt nie nakazuje nikomu bic poklonow dla kogokolwiek! troche dystyngowanej polszczyzny nie zaszkodzi.

Poirytowanym,

Przemek

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

Partycja jest podmontowana, świadczy o tym fakt, że kopiuje ten stage.... tam i rozpakowuje

Polecenie df pokazuje jakieś dziwne katalogi, ale nie ma tam partycji, polecenia użyłem prze chrotowaniem...

----------

## pax82

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> Partycja jest podmontowana, świadczy o tym fakt, że kopiuje ten stage.... tam i rozpakowuje
> 
> Polecenie df pokazuje jakieś dziwne katalogi, ale nie ma tam partycji, polecenia użyłem prze chrotowaniem...

 

To moze wklej krok po kroku co robisz i jaki efekt to przynowi (co wyrzuca na konsole). Zupelnie wszystko od momentu jak livecd ci wystartuje. Wklej wszystko nawet to co wydaje ci sie nieistotne. Moze akurat jakis maly szczegol. A swoja droga moglbys wkleic dokladnie to co mount ci wyrzuca, pozatym jesli podmountowales partycje to mount poiwnno podac ci info o tej partycji.

----------

## _troll_

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> Partycja jest podmontowana, świadczy o tym fakt, że kopiuje ten stage.... tam i rozpakowuje
> 
> Polecenie df pokazuje jakieś dziwne katalogi, ale nie ma tam partycji, polecenia użyłem prze chrotowaniem...

 ok - ostatnia proba. wysiadam  :Smile: 

daj wyniki polecen fdisk -l oraz df -hT przed chrootowaniem, ale po zamountowaniu....

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

Oki, ale jak zapisać logi?

A partycja jest cały czas podmontowana, czy po restarcie ona mija?

Bo ja zaczynam od kopiowania tego stages.. ale nie od mkfs ext itd....

polecenie fdisk -l pokazuje wszystkie partycje

a polecenie df -hT :

```
/newroot/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 (...)

/dev/loop/0 (...)
```

----------

## mrto

Moja rada to wyrzuć tą instrukcję z gentoo.pl i tą z gazety, a zainteresuj się oficjalnym Handbook'iem:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=0&chap=0

edit:

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (...) A partycja jest cały czas podmontowana, czy po restarcie ona mija?
> 
> Bo ja zaczynam od kopiowania tego stages.. ale nie od mkfs ext itd....
> ...

 

Jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem to masz utworzone partycje, ale nie masz na nich żadnego systemu plików?

----------

## _troll_

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> Oki, ale jak zapisać logi?
> 
> A partycja jest cały czas podmontowana, czy po restarcie ona mija?
> 
> Bo ja zaczynam od kopiowania tego stages.. ale nie od mkfs ext itd....
> ...

 ten wynik swiadczy o niepodmountowanej partycji na ktora chcesz sie chrootowac... sprawdz ten krok - robisz gdzies blad!

logi to nie wyniki polecen. wyniki polecen mozna przekierowac do zapisu do pliku ( > plik_z_wynikiem) i potem sobie gdzies przeslac. mozna tez zaznaczyc myszka i kliknac srodkowym klawiszem w miejsce gdzie chcesz przekopiowac wynik (pod warunkiem ze myszka dziala - gpm lub cos podobnego bedzie potrzebne).

Przeczytaj instrukcje (lub handbook) jeszcze raz - wypisz wszystkie kroki do zamountowania partycji, bo robisz to zle nawet czytajac. Jesli upewnisz sie, ze nie jest to Twoja wina - pomozemy. Wrozek brak, szklane kule sie stlukly / sa w narpawie, a program wieszczuj-0.1 ma problemy zlozonosciowe.... innymi slowy - daj nam cos wiecej, albo nie ma sensu ciagnac tematu dalej!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

jak podmontowuje to pisze że jest busy...

----------

## _troll_

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> jak podmontowuje to pisze że jest busy...

 ok - stracilem cierpliwosc..... odpowiedzi lakoniczne, wrecz bezsownie krotkie. zero pomocy z Twojej strony, niby mamy zgadywac?

zastosuj sie do tego co napisano wyzej - wklej wyniki polecen o ktore prosilismy oraz opisz co robisz. inny post w tym watku i go zamykam. skoro nie chcesz odpoawiadac na pytania, jak prosimy - nie widze powodu, bysmy sie meczyli i zasmiecali forum.

Przemek

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

```
mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo

mount: /dev/hda7 arleady mounted or /mnt/gentoo busy
```

----------

## _troll_

&*(@$&_%@#*_+$@#%

pelny wynik df -hT

----------

## mirek

Z tego wnioskuje, ze boot masz na hda7 a swap na hda 8. Jesli tak to powinienes sprobowac:

```
# mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# swapon /dev/hda8

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile
```

Last edited by mirek on Tue Aug 09, 2005 8:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bako

Czesc Fotografik, probowalem Ci pomoc na gentoo.pl hehe, ale i tam i tu ludzie stracili juz nerwy. 

Radze zrobic tak: otworz handbooka na innej konsoli, a jak nie potrafisz, to go wydrukuj i rob po kolei! (jakos wszyscy robiacy w taki sposob nie maja Twoich problemow)

----------

## Raku

czytając ten wątek nasuwa mi się jeden wniosek (przepraszam, jeśli kogoś urazi):

Gentoo jest jak Media Markt.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

 *raku wrote:*   

> czytając ten wątek nasuwa mi się jeden wniosek (przepraszam, jeśli kogoś urazi):
> 
> Gentoo jest jak Media Markt.
> 
> 

 

 :Confused: 

Mirek:

jak chcę podmontować, to wyświetla mi się napis: 

```
mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo

mount: /dev/hda7 arleady mounted or /mnt/gentoo busy

swapon /dev/hda8

swapon: /dev/hda8 : Device or resource busy
```

no niewiem co moży być nie tak, wynika że dotychczas jak coś kopiowałem do /mnt/gentoo to szło do katalogu gentoo na /mnt/, a nie na hda7...

_trol_:

```
File system Type Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on

tmpf tmpf 252M 5,2M 247M 3% /

/newroot/dev/cdrom/cdrom0 iso 9660 4,4G 4,4G 0 100%  /mnt/cdrom

/dev/loop/0 squashfs   52M 52M 0  100%  /mnt/livecd

tmpfs tmpfs 252M 1,2M 251M 1% /lib/firmware
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bako

ale skoro jeszcze nic nie zrobiles, to czemu nie odpalisz livecd, nie skonfigurujesz netu, za pomoca links nie otworzysz handbooka, pozniej wlaczac cfdisk, wywalasz partycje utworzone za pomoca P.M., robisz nowe i dziala. Montujesz co trzeba, kopiujesz stage, pozniej portage i sie chrootujesz - zero problemow. 

Narazie jestes na etapie tworzenia partycji, a to jeszcze daleko do postawienia Gentoo.

ps. przejrzales wogole handbook ? Kupujac L+ dostales juz nagrana plyte i tyle, gazeta sie nie wzoruj.

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

według twoich instrukcji postąpiłem, i co? nadal! tylko czemu nie mogę zamontować?

----------

## _troll_

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> według twoich instrukcji postąpiłem, i co? nadal! tylko czemu nie mogę zamontować?

 czy partycja jest utworzona? system plikow utworzony? jesli oba twierdzace - sprobuj tak:

```
cd /

mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/gentoo (jesli nie pokrecilem partycji)
```

i powiedz czy pojdzie.

nie podoba mi sie info od systemu, ze partycja jest w uzyciu.... ale moze komunikat jest bezsensowny.

Przemek

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

Hi!

Robiłem to wiele razy... ale spróbowałem jeszcze raz... nadal jest ten błąd...

Mam zainstalowanego LILO, to może przeszkadzać? Jak miałem slackware, to zrobiłem format i lilo został...

----------

## _troll_

z tym 'cd /' tez nie zadzialalo? (odpowiadaj wprost na pytania, bo cierpliwosc wyczerpales do cna)

podaj wyniki polecen:

```
cat /etc/mtab
```

oraz

```
cat /proc/mounts
```

----------

## totencham

 *Bako wrote:*   

> ale skoro jeszcze nic nie zrobiles, to czemu nie odpalisz livecd, nie skonfigurujesz netu, za pomoca links nie otworzysz handbooka, pozniej wlaczac cfdisk, wywalasz partycje utworzone za pomoca P.M., robisz nowe i dziala. Montujesz co trzeba, kopiujesz stage, pozniej portage i sie chrootujesz - zero problemow. 

 

Handbook jest dostępny na standardowym livecd, net nie jest do tego potrzebny. Wystarczy przeczytać ten długi tekst ukazujący się po zabootowaniu płyty (gdy konsola jest dostępna)  :Cool:  .

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

robiłem z cd / i bez

A co twoich poleceń:

```

cat /etc/mtab

tmpfs / tmpfs rw 0 0 

/newroot/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso 9660 ro 0 0 

/dev/loop/0 /mnt/livecd squashhome ro 0 0 

none /proc proc rw nodiratime 0 0

none /sys sysfs rw 0 0

none /dev ramfs rw 0 0

none /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

tmpfs /lib/firmware tmpfs rw 0 0

none /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0

cat /proc/mounts

rootfs / root fs rw 0 0 

/newroot/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso 9660 ro 0 0 

/dev/loop/0 /mnt/livecd squashhome ro 0 0 

none /proc proc rw nodiratime 0 0

none /sys sysfs rw 0 0

none /dev ramfs rw 0 0

none /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

tmpfs /lib/firmware tmpfs rw 0 0

none /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0
```

----------

## Bako

 *totencham wrote:*   

>  *Bako wrote:*   ale skoro jeszcze nic nie zrobiles, to czemu nie odpalisz livecd, nie skonfigurujesz netu, za pomoca links nie otworzysz handbooka, pozniej wlaczac cfdisk, wywalasz partycje utworzone za pomoca P.M., robisz nowe i dziala. Montujesz co trzeba, kopiujesz stage, pozniej portage i sie chrootujesz - zero problemow.  
> 
> Handbook jest dostępny na standardowym livecd, net nie jest do tego potrzebny. Wystarczy przeczytać ten długi tekst ukazujący się po zabootowaniu płyty (gdy konsola jest dostępna)  .

 

ja juz mowie o wersji PL  :Smile: , bo z ENG tez moga byc problemy  :Wink: 

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

Postanowiłem przestudiować handbook jeszcze raz, i znalazłem coś takiego:

```
Informacje o partycjach podstawowych przechowywane są w MBR (master boot record). Jako że jest on bardzo mały (512 bajtów), mieszczą się w nim dane maksymalnie czterech takich partycji (na przykład, od /dev/hda1 do /dev/hda4).
```

Hmmm..... jak zwiększyć te MBR?

----------

## soltys

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> Postanowiłem przestudiować handbook jeszcze raz, i znalazłem coś takiego:
> 
> ```
> Informacje o partycjach podstawowych przechowywane są w MBR (master boot record). Jako że jest on bardzo mały (512 bajtów), mieszczą się w nim dane maksymalnie czterech takich partycji (na przykład, od /dev/hda1 do /dev/hda4).
> ```
> ...

 

MBR-u nie da sie zwiekszyc..... i To raczej nie na tym polega Twoj problem. Jednak moge sie mylic....

----------

## crs

Twierdzisz, że miałeś Slackware?

Troll: Take it easy.  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

a pokaż jeszcze wynik polecenia fdisk -l

to zaczyna być coraz bardziej zabawne  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## _troll_

 *crs wrote:*   

> Troll: Take it easy. 

 nawet nie wiesz co przezywam  :Wink:  choc nie wiem czemu  :Smile: 

fotografik: system nie daje Ci zadnej informacji o tym, ze partycja jest podmountowana, chociaz z tego wlasnie powodu odmawia wspolpracy z nia (twierdzac, ze jednak jest gdzies w drzewie katalogowym)....

nie wiem czy to blad samego livecd (czy livedvd - wsjo ryba), czy tez Twoj. ale sam nie wzial znikad. pocieszajacym jest fakt, ze jest powtarzalny (tak - to jest pocieszajace).

Daj odpowiedzi (nie k***a zdawkowe zdanie na calosc, tylko odpowiedzi)

- jak uruchamiasz to livecd?

- podajesz przy tym jakies dodatkowe parametry do rozruchu?

- jaka masz plyte glowna i kontroler dysku?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## jgr

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Daj odpowiedzi (nie k***a zdawkowe zdanie na calosc, tylko odpowiedzi)

 

Uu, nerwus ? :-)

----------

## _troll_

 *jgr wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   Daj odpowiedzi (nie k***a zdawkowe zdanie na calosc, tylko odpowiedzi) 
> 
> Uu, nerwus ? 

 skadze.... po prostu lubie, gdy ktos zglaszajac sie z problemem, udziela zdawkowych odpowiedzi na wszystkie pytania, liczac ze odgadne dzieki temu, np. "jaki ma procesor" lub "kiedy ostatnio wymienil karte graficzna".

przejrzyj watek - juz kilka razy prosilem o _konkretne_ i _dokladne_ odpowiedzi... zamiast tego? "probowalem" "nie", etc. ...... chyba widac, ze sie staram, ale ja za nikogo nie odpowiem co robi zle - sam sie musi przyznac. a ze autor watku cos knoci - mam wrazenie od wczoraj  :Smile: 

Pragne zakonczyc optymistycznym akcentem: jesli autor watku, bedzie w przyszlosci udzielal takich samych odpowiedzi, tematy beda blokowane. Nie lubie balaganu na forum  :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Daj odpowiedzi (nie k***a zdawkowe zdanie na calosc, tylko odpowiedzi)
> 
> - jak uruchamiasz to livecd?
> ...

 

-no.... wkładając do napędu...cd-rom, i restartując

-nie

-płyta MSI K7N2 Delta, a co kontrolera dysku nie wiem...

PS.pisząc tamtego posta, zrobiłem jeszcze pamięć rozruchową, ale to po co jest?

----------

## milu

FoToGrAfIk_: Czy możesz w końcu podać wynik polecenia fdisk -l a dodatkowo wynik polecenia dmesg?

OT: Jeśli miałeś Slackware i go używałeś to nie powinno to być specjalnie trudne. Nie rozumiem po co tu przytaczasz że go miałeś. Jeśli liczysz że coś zyskasz w czyichś oczach pisząc że miałeś Slacka to resztą swoich postów kompletnie temu zaprzeczasz.

----------

## univac^

Ten wątek przejdzie do historii.

----------

## fallow

IMO nie ma sensu tego dalek kontynuowac. 

Podziwiam Trolla za tak mocne nerwy, ja nie wytrzymalbym juz kilka razy.

IMO Decyzja nalezy do Trolla gdyz to On wizal "w opieke" ten watek.

zostawic i dokoncac cudu pomagajac rozwiazac ten problem ( to nie sam problem przy instalacji stanowi tu problem,lecz podejscie uzytkownika ), czy po prostu zostawic by bylo troche "4fun" na forum, czy zamknac i tym samym dac przyklad by najpierw  czegos sie nauczyc/postudiowac.

cheers.

----------

## qermit

 *milu wrote:*   

> FoToGrAfIk_: Czy możesz w końcu podać wynik polecenia fdisk -l a dodatkowo wynik polecenia dmesg?
> 
> OT: Jeśli miałeś Slackware i go używałeś to nie powinno to być specjalnie trudne. Nie rozumiem po co tu przytaczasz że go miałeś. Jeśli liczysz że coś zyskasz w czyichś oczach pisząc że miałeś Slacka to resztą swoich postów kompletnie temu zaprzeczasz.

 Popieram przedmówcę, ale fakt że ktoś ma Slackware nie oznacza, że go sam zainstalował, ani też że jest się guru.

Proponuję zatem:ukorzenie się

zastosowanie się do poleceń i ich wykonanie

przepisanie wszystkiego co wyskoczy 

w razie dalszych problemów przeczytanie handbooka i instalację

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

polecenie fdisk -l:

```
Device       Boot  Start  End     Blocks             Id    System

/dev/hda1  *      1         1912   15358108+     c      W95 FAT32 (LBA)         

/dev/hda2          1913   9729    62790052+     f      W95 Ext'd (LBA)     

/dev/hda5          1913   5826    31439173+     b     W95 FAT32               

/dev/hda6  *      5827   5831     40131            83   Linux            

/dev/hda7          5832   7699     15004678+    83   Linux                             

/dev/hda8          7700   9280     12699351      83   Linux                            

/dev/hda9          9281   9707     3429846        82   Linux swap / Solaris   
```

Niestety, nie mogę wypisać ci polecenia dmesg, ponieważ tyle wyskakuje, że nie przepisze tego, zapisałem to do pliku .txt, ale nie mam jak przegrać, nie da się niczego podmontować, nawet floppa... jakaś propozycja?

----------

## qermit

no dobra. to już jest coś.

na początek włączanie swapa:

```
swapon /dev/hda9
```

montowanie partycji fat c w celu kopiowania plików:

```
mount /dev/hda /mnt/<jakiś instniejący katalog> -t vfat
```

Pytanie: Jak tworzyłeś partycje, to czy formatowałeś je potem(chcę się upewnić)?

ps martwi mnie to, że wszystkie partycje dla linuxa są typu logicznego.

----------

## _troll_

qermit: probowalismy (mam nadzieje, ze faktycznie tak bylo) ze swapem - nie poszlo. sprawdz wczesniej  :Neutral: 

:: edit :: partycje logiczne linuxowi nie powinny w zaden sposob przeszkadzac  :Smile:  :: end ::

fotografik: zdejmij flage boot z jednej partycji - dwie nie moga miec tego razem.

sprobuj utworzyc system plikow jednak.... w handbooku znajdziesz dokadna komende w zaleznosci od typu partycji jaki wybierzesz. i wowczas sprobuj mount'a

dodatkowo - to pewnie calkiem chybione - sprawdz przez `ls /mnt` czy katalog gentoo napewno istnieje (choc powinien).

PS. Jesli masz tam wciaz slack'a -> mozesz sie chrootowac z niego.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## qermit

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> qermit: probowalismy (mam nadzieje, ze faktycznie tak bylo) ze swapem - nie poszlo. sprawdz wczesniej 
> 
> 

 tyle, że wcześniej mowa była o swapie na hda8, a teraz widzę że jest na hda9

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

Zamontowanie partycji windowsa nie powiodło się... nadal jest ten błąd...

Katalog gentoo jest

Zmieniłem partycje, bo robiłem jeszcze rozruchową, zgodnie z handbook'iem

Slacka wywaliłem na rzecz gentoo

Jak zdjąć flagę? W handbook'u nic nie pisze? I po co ta partycja rozruchowa?

A, może dał bym ci dostęp do kompa przez ssl?

----------

## _troll_

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   qermit: probowalismy (mam nadzieje, ze faktycznie tak bylo) ze swapem - nie poszlo. sprawdz wczesniej 
> 
>  tyle, że wcześniej mowa była o swapie na hda8, a teraz widzę że jest na hda9

 )#(@&*_()&@%)(&@#%@ punkt dla Ciebie  :Smile: 

fotografik: sprobuj takze podmountowac inne partycje. np.

```
mkdir /mnt/tmp1

mount /dev/hda8 /mnt/tmp1

mkdir /mnt/tmp2

mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/tmp2

mkdir /mnt/tmp3

mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/tmp3
```

i zobacz co sie stanie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## qermit

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> A, może dał bym ci dostęp do kompa przez ssl?

 Raczej przez SSH.

----------

## _troll_

fotografik: dokopalem sie do czegos takiego:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=79889

w skrocie - proponuje, abys sciagnal inne livecd i sprobowal z niego zainstalowac.

zakladam, ze masz x86 (nie amd64, nie ppc, ani nic podobnego - a moze? moze nie powiedziales nam o tym?  :Smile:  ). sciagnij i wypal livecd stad:

ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.0/installcd/

i sprobuj wowczas. bo mam wrazenie, ze to jednak livecd jest 'kopniete'...

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

Ściagam 2005.1, może nie będzie buga, bo oprócz płytki z gazetki wypaliłem jeszcze mini, ale i w tym przypadku był błąd...

----------

## _troll_

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> Ściagam 2005.1, może nie będzie buga, bo oprócz płytki z gazetki wypaliłem jeszcze mini, ale i w tym przypadku był błąd...

 2005.1 jest jeszcze swieze.... mozliwe, ze nie wszystkie bledy wylapali - stad specjalnie dalem link do 2005.0 . anyway - jak nie zadziala sciagnij to 2005.0

btw. jaki masz procesor? podkrecales go?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

Mój procesor to athlon 2600 xp barton, nie podkręcałem

Sciągnąłem ver. mini, ale gdzie tam jest stage ? Nawet go nie ma?

----------

## qermit

Chyba tam go nie ma, więc będziesz musział dodatkowo ściągać stage-3 dla athlona-xp oraz snapshota

----------

## _troll_

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> Mój procesor to athlon 2600 xp barton, nie podkręcałem
> 
> Sciągnąłem ver. mini, ale gdzie tam jest stage ? Nawet go nie ma?

 w mini nie ma stage'ow - stad nazwa mini  :Smile:  skonfiguruj polaczenie z internetem i sciagnij stage oddzielnie.

ale skoro sciagnales to mozesz powiedizec czy dziala mountowanie? zamountuj i wydaj polecenie mount (bez parametrow) - pokaze to aktualnie zamountowane partycje. jest wsrod nich ta, ktora probowales zamountowac? [ale maslo maslane :] mam nadzieje, ze wszystko jest zrozumiale]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

MONTOWANIE DZIAŁA!

Ale net nie :/, ale z tym już sobie dam radę

Dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

## _troll_

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> MONTOWANIE DZIAŁA!
> 
> Ale net nie :/, ale z tym już sobie dam radę
> 
> Dziękuję za pomoc.

 APEL sie klania...... dodajemy [SOLVED] do tematu i najlepiej jeszcze zdanie podsumowujace, w stylu 'livecd bylo do niczego - sciagnalem inne i poszlo'... wymysl cos. tylko zostaw jasna informacje dla potomnych!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## FoToGrAfIk_

Podsumowanie:

Aby zainstalować gentoo, najlepiej używaj najnowszych stabilnych wersji gentoo.  :Wink: 

(tylko kiedy ja to instalowałem to nie było 2005.1 -szczegół )Last edited by FoToGrAfIk_ on Fri Aug 12, 2005 10:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bako

 *FoToGrAfIk_ wrote:*   

> Podsumowanie:
> 
> Aby zainstalować gentoo, najlepiej używaj najnowszych wersji. 

 

tyle gadania, porad na 3 strony, tylko po to, by sam sie przekonal  :Confused: 

ale, ze wina moze byc LiveCD, to bym nie pomyslal  :Smile:  [ja nagrywalem z 2004.3 oraz 2005.0 i takich dziwnych problemow nie mialem]

ps. najnowszych wersji STABILNYCH  :Smile:  [by bylo mniej problemow]

----------

## _troll_

primo - jak wyzej: wniosek z trzech stron tego watku to nie najnowsza wersja, tylko najnowsza stabilna jesli juz. a jeszcze lepiej - inne livecd

secundo - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2637946.html#2637946 punkt 9 ; i robie sie nadwrazliwy na tym punkcie. zamykam nowe watki osob, ktore zlewaja ten punkt w swoich statych (watkach). odblokowywac bede jak poprawia. zgloszenia o odblokowanie tylko na PW - nie bede chodzil, sprawdzal i zapisywal....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## crs

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> secundo - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2637946.html#2637946 punkt 9 ; i robie sie nadwrazliwy na tym punkcie. zamykam nowe watki osob, ktore zlewaja ten punkt w swoich statych (watkach). odblokowywac bede jak poprawia. zgloszenia o odblokowanie tylko na PW - nie bede chodzil, sprawdzal i zapisywal....
> 
> 

 

Po pierwsze primo: nie żadne secundo, tylko 'po drugie primo' - jak Ferdek K. nakazał.  :Wink:  To taki mały OT. 

Po drugie primo: Może warto dodać takie ostrzeżenie do Apelu?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## qermit

 *crs wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   secundo - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2637946.html#2637946 punkt 9 ; i robie sie nadwrazliwy na tym punkcie. zamykam nowe watki osob, ktore zlewaja ten punkt w swoich statych (watkach). odblokowywac bede jak poprawia. zgloszenia o odblokowanie tylko na PW - nie bede chodzil, sprawdzal i zapisywal....
> 
>  
> 
> Po pierwsze primo: nie żadne secundo, tylko 'po drugie primo' - jak Ferdek K. nakazał.  To taki mały OT. 
> ...

 Obie wersje są poprawne, ale ta _troll_a mi bardziej pasuje (primo, secundo, tertio)

----------

## _troll_

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Obie wersje są poprawne, ale ta _troll_a mi bardziej pasuje (primo, secundo, tertio)

 jakos tryb wyliczeniowy wydaje wlasciwszy, prawda?  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## crs

Obie poprawne?! Jakim cudem?  :Wink: 

Ja przez cały czas myślałem, że to jeden z objawów kretynizmu Ferdka Kiepskiego.  :Smile: 

A to się teraz zdziwiłem.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

PS. Piękna pogoda.  :Sad: 

----------

## qermit

 *crs wrote:*   

> Obie poprawne?! Jakim cudem? 
> 
> Ja przez cały czas myślałem, że to jeden z objawów kretynizmu Ferdka Kiepskiego. 

 Wystarczy zajrzeć do słowników  :Twisted Evil:  by się przekonać. Naprawde wiele żeczy można się dowiedzieć.

----------

## milu

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Wystarczy zajrzeć do słowników  by się przekonać. Naprawde wiele żeczy można się dowiedzieć.

 

qermit - nie obraź się: chyba do słownika ortograficznego dawno nie zaglądałeś  :Twisted Evil:   -> rzeczy

----------

